# TERRIER, LURCHER & FERRET SHOW - WOODHAM FERRERS (ESSEX) - 12th JULY



## Lucyc

PLEASE NOTE - THIS IS POST IS ALL ABOUT THE 2008 SHOW!
Look for the post dated 6th July for the 2009 show details!​WOODHAM FERRERS & BICKNACRE TERRIER, LURCHER & FERRET SHOW

Saturday, 12th July 2008
Judging starts at 11am
Lodge Road Playing Field, Lodge Road, Woodham Ferrers, Chelmsford, Essex CM3 4HL

Loads of qualifiers up for grabs, including !CHATSWORTH!, Scottish National, Welsh Valleys, East Anglian, Living Heritage, Singleton Cup, Various Child Handler qualifiers, Hartington Wakes, EDRD and MORE!

No Entrace fee to the show ground (schedules - £1.50 donation)
Entries taken in the ring on the day, £1 per class.

 Also hope to do some fun racing afterwards 

Loads of prizes, most classes win something and the Champions' trophies are perpetual, so you get your name engraved on them forever!

Lots of new ferret classes too and excellent prizes, including a trophy for the best Child Handler to keep, kindly donated by last year's Champions.

Fabulous judges too.
All proceeds to local causes and the F&MWTC.
Excellent day out and a show with a lovely reputation (or so we are told!). Come along and see for yourself!
Any questions?


----------



## carol

thanks for the info 
might pop along fade wants to enter ink into a ferret show sometime


----------



## Lucyc

Excellent! Hope to see you there - loads of ferret classes! And an unbelievable amount of ferret stuff was donated, so you'll be hard pushed to go away empty handed!


----------



## carol

do you have to prebook???

never done a ferret show


----------



## Lucyc

No ned to pre-book - we take entries on the day at the time of the class - it's simpler that way for us! Ferret judging starts at 1pm though. Dog judging starts at 11am

Don't worry if you've never done it before - it's very friendly, someone will be able to advise you if you have any queries and the judge is lovely.


----------



## carol

oh thanks.
is there any breed of dogs for the show as well as lurchers and terriers


----------



## Lucyc

There's something for absolutely any breed of dog because there's a Companion Show and a Terrier, Lurcher & Ferret Show.

The Companion show consists everything from Pedigree Dogs to Waggy Tails, Child Handlers, Appealing Eyes, Best Veteran, Best Crossbred, Best Trick, and so many more!

There is something for everyone, right from those people who are experienced exhibitors to those who have never been to a show before.

Hopefully the weather will be kind to us - I keep checking the forecast 'cos too hot is just as undesirable as rain, although in 2004 we had a thunderstorm half way through, but people were not deterred from having a good time!


----------



## carol

yeah was at one like that just waited untill it passed.

oh good think i'll bring merlin
oh is it kc reg show????
as merlin not 6 months yet but would still bring him and zak who's ok and prob tess
will see

i know pain in butt with lots of questions lol


----------



## Lucyc

Ask as many questions as you like!!
Yes, it is a KC registered show, but in the Terrier & Lurcher classes (which aren't subject to KC rules and regulations) they will judge dogs under 6 months.

Having said that, in the novelty classes, the judge possibly won't mind dogs under 6 months entering the ring if they would like the experience, but they won't be judged - ie won't be eligible for a rosette, but having said that, there's nothing to stop our judge handing out a "special" rosette at any time. It's all for enjoyment and charity after all.

If anyone reading this thinks that the KC would murder us for this, please let me know!


----------



## Fade to Grey

how exactly does one show a ferret? on a lead in a crate?


----------



## Lucyc

At this point, I have to admit that I am not the greatest ferret handler! I was never brought up with small mammals, so am useless with them, but ferrets are rather cute. However, at a show (or at least at our show) the handler just hands the ferret to the judge who "handles" it, checks it's teeth, feet etc, feels it for condition, and checks conformation, looks at its eyes; all the things you would check when assessing a dog really.

If it were a child handler class, they might ask how often they clean it out, what they feed it, if it goes for walks etc

It's all up to the judge on the day what they are looking for though, and although we say it's for fun and for charity, we aim to promote responsible dog/ferret/pet ownership and there are qualifiers up for grabs in the ferret classes too.
Come along and give it a go!


----------



## Fade to Grey

Lucyc said:


> At this point, I have to admit that I am not the greatest ferret handler! I was never brought up with small mammals, so am useless with them, but ferrets are rather cute. However, at a show (or at least at our show) the handler just hands the ferret to the judge who "handles" it, checks it's teeth, feet etc, feels it for condition, and checks conformation, looks at its eyes; all the things you would check when assessing a dog really.
> 
> If it were a child handler class, they might ask how often they clean it out, what they feed it, if it goes for walks etc
> 
> It's all up to the judge on the day what they are looking for though, and although we say it's for fun and for charity, we aim to promote responsible dog/ferret/pet ownership and there are qualifiers up for grabs in the ferret classes too.
> Come along and give it a go!


okay cool, atleast it gives me some sort of idea of what to do. I've got some bathing to do


----------



## Lucyc

Should be good and if there's a child you can drag along that can handle a ferret, they could win a lovely trophy donated by last year's champions expecially for the child handler!


----------



## Fade to Grey

unfortunatly i dont know any children.


----------

